# Rossi .38 special question



## tmayn14 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a rossi .38 special i'm looking to trade in on a ruger lcr and i've been looking online for an idea of what one would go for used. The problem is I can't find a .38 that looks exactly like the one i have. I thought it was an 851 but all the 851's i find online have gaps on the top of the barrel like this one

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/21_386/products_id/80036

Mine looks more like the 971 pictured here with no gaps along the top of the barrel. 
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/21_386/products_id/80037

this is my only revolver and i never spent much time with it so i don't know much about it. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

IMO, you are better off to save up about $200 more towards your purchase, because that's about what you will get for it in trade at an LGS. Maybe $250. Maybe.

Keep it.


----------



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, I hate to say it because we have 2 Taurus pistols. Taurus and Rossi are not worth much as trade-in value. If you can get $150-$200 trade-in you have done well.

You are better off to keep it if it is good shooter. Save up the full price for your new purchase and make the Rossi a night stand gun or keep in the vehicle gun.


----------



## tmayn14 (Aug 5, 2008)

appreciate the advice, i'll think about it.


----------

